# RC Pro Nationals and State Series Schedule



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

*2011 Texas State Series* 
Texas State Series dates have been posted under the race schedule. This year we had to scale back to 3 rounds and the finals. It will be the best 2 out of 3 rounds.

Rain out will work just like last year and drop to the next date and the finals will move to Oct. 22nd and 23rd.

Look forward to seeing all at the races.

Classes for 2011:
4wd Short Course
Sportsman Arena truck
Open Arena Truck
1.8 Electric Buggy
1.8 Sportsman Buggy
1.8 Open Buggy
Arena Truck is 1.8 scale as well.

Dates:
Round 1 - March 5th - Gulfcoastraceway - Porter Texas
Round 2 - May 7th - Starcar Raceway - Corpus Christi Texas
Round 3 - July 9th - Mikes Hobby Shop - Carrollton Texas
Finals - Oct. 8th and 9th - NControl RC - Austin Texas

Rain date - Oct 22nd and 23rd if needed

Nationals

This is the 2011 National race schedule. We are waiting on confirmation from one track in the East to finalize that date. We will post that as soon as we have confirmed. *2011 National Series Schedule*

*Mon Nov 29, 2010 7:58PM*

*April 2011*

NControl RC 
Austin, Texas 
4/1 thru 4/3 

Real RC 
Pleasant Hill, Missouri 
4/15 thru 4/17 

Rescue RC
Rescue, California
4/29 thru 5/1

*May 2011*

McCulloughs RC
Sarver, Pennsylvania
5/13 thru 5/15

Dirtburners
Kirkwood, Missouri
5/20 thru 5/22

*June 2011*

Finishline Raceway
Lafayette, Louisiana
6/10 thru 6/12

CRC Raceway
Rome, New York
6/24 thru 6/26

*July 2011* 

Cape Fear Raceway
Holly Springs, North Carolina
7/15 thru 7/17

Fort Dodge Raceway
Fort Dodge, Iowa
7/22 thru 7/24

Amarillo RC Motocross
Amarillo, Texas
7/29 thru 7/31

*August 2011*

Stateline RC Raceway
Fremont, Indiana
8/12 thru 8/14

The Tiltyard
Dayton, Virginia
8/19 thru 8/21

Control Freakz
Chaplin, Connecticut
8/26 thru 8/28

*September 2011*

Indy RC World
Garland, Texas
9/23 thru 9/25

*October 2011*

Dirtworks
Burlington, Colorado
9/30 thru 10/2

*November 2011*

International Finals
Gulf Coast Raceway
Porter, Texas
11/2 thru 11/5


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Guys,
Don't forget about the Alabama Manufacturer Shootout on RCSignup. Alot of us have already signup. Should be like 400+ entries...

2011 Alabama Manufacturer Shootout


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

your link does not work


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

*2011 RC Pro Series Announcement*

*Sun Nov 28, 2010 8:39PM*

Even before our deal with Carlton to purchase RC Pro was finalized, we have been thinking about how to structure the 2011 racing schedule. From the beginning, it has occurred to us that 28 races plus the finals were just too many in light of the current economy in parts of the United States. We have kicked around several ideas and just kept coming back to the same one, feeling that it is the best way to bring more racers out to the events and keep it affordable for those feeling the effects of a recovering economy.
Entry fees for 2011 will remain the same. The race weekend schedule will remain the same.
For 2011, there will be no Divisions. There will be 16 qualifying events across the country. One race will qualify a racer for the International Finals, but a racer can take points into the Finals from his/her best two races. There is no limit on the number of races you can enter or where you choose to race. You can use your best two races from anywhere across the country. Racers will receive attendance points for three races. This number includes the Finals. 2011 will be a National Points Series with racers knowing how they stand overall nationally thru out the year.
New rules will be posted on the RC Pro website and we encourage all of you to review them. Changes for 2011 will be denoted in red, but you should take the time to familiarize yourselves with all the rules.
After reviewing the provisions of our liability insurance policy with our agent, we have verified that anyone competing in an RC Pro sanctioned event must be a current RC Pro member. We will have weekend memberships available for $5.00 per event, or you can purchase a full year charter membership for $20.00. RC Pro provides a $1M per occurrence/$2M aggregate liability insurance policy at all sanctioned events at no additional cost to tracks or racers. Current RC Pro membership is the only requirement.
We are waiting on final confirmation from a couple of tracks and, once we have that, we will post the dates and venues. We look for that to be by the end of this week.
The Finals will be the first week in November and will no longer be held at the Diamond W Arena in Alvarado. They will be held at Gulf Coast Raceway in Porter, Texas. These facilities are second to none and we believe everyone will enjoy the amenities that the area has to offer.
We are looking forward to a great 2011 season that will allow everyone to compete and enjoy the race schedule, as well as the Internationals. Susie and I want to thank you for your support and words of encouragement over the last few weeks. See you at the races!
David and Susie Lovett


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

looks like they took out the E-Truggy for next year.


----------



## Troy Chapman (Jan 27, 2010)

Jason you running the lil cars and as well as the big ones now?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Updated Schedule change. Congrats to Vertigo on getting the finals.

*2011 Texas State Series* 
Texas State Series dates have been posted under the race schedule. This year we had to scale back to 3 rounds and the finals. It will be the best 2 out of 3 rounds.

Rain out will work just like last year and drop to the next date and the finals will move to Oct. 22nd and 23rd.

Look forward to seeing all at the races.

Classes for 2011:
4wd Short Course - Xtreme Hobbies
Sportsman Arena truck
Open Arena Truck - Victory RC
1.8 Electric Buggy - Avid RC
1.8 Sportsman Buggy - Hobbytown USA - Austin TX
1.8 Open Buggy - RC Headquarters
Arena Truck is 1.8 scale as well.

Dates:
Round 1 - March 5th - Gulfcoastraceway - Porter Texas
Round 2 - May 7th - Starcar Raceway - Corpus Christi Texas
Round 3 - July 9th - Mikes Hobby Shop - Carrollton Texas
Finals - Oct. 8th and 9th - Vertigo Raceway - Alvin Texas (new)

Rain date - Oct 22nd and 23rd if needed


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Grats Vertigo!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Sad about Austin though


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

RIP N-Control........never got to race there but enjoyed watching a few when I was in town.


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Revised National Schedule*

*April 2011*

Indy RC World 
Garland, Texas 
4/1 thru 4/3 

Real RC 
Pleasant Hill, Missouri 
4/15 thru 4/17 

Rescue RC
Rescue, California
4/29 thru 5/1

*May 2011*

McCulloughs RC
Sarver, Pennsylvania
5/13 thru 5/15

Dirtburners
Kirkwood, Missouri
5/20 thru 5/22

*June 2011*

Finishline Raceway
Lafayette, Louisiana
6/10 thru 6/12

CRC Raceway
Rome, New York
6/24 thru 6/26

*July 2011*

Cape Fear Raceway
Holly Springs, North Carolina
7/15 thru 7/17

Fort Dodge Raceway
Fort Dodge, Iowa
7/22 thru 7/24

Amarillo RC Motocross
Amarillo, Texas
7/29 thru 7/31

*August 2011*

Stateline RC Raceway
Fremont, Indiana
8/12 thru 8/14

The Tiltyard
Dayton, Virginia
8/19 thru 8/21

Control Freakz
Chaplin, Connecticut
8/26 thru 8/28

*September 2011*

Gears RC Club
Harlingen, Texas
9/23 thru 9/25

*October 2011*

Dirtworks
Burlington, Colorado
9/30 thru 10/2

*November 2011*

International Finals
Gulf Coast Raceway
Porter, Texas
11/2 thru 11/5

Note the only changes that were made was the first race location in April and Texas race in Sept.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I compiled all the HARC, RC Pro Texas, RC Pro National and club races. Sorry it didn't copy over a little nicer from the spreadsheet.

2011 Race Schedule
Date	Series	Track	City	State
Jan 8, 2011	Swagger	Vertigo Raceway	Alvin	Texas
Jan 15, 2011	Doug Gibbons Memorial	River Race Track	Brazoria	Texas
Jan 22, 2011	HARC	Vertigo Raceway	Alvin	Texas
Jan 29, 2011	Swagger	River Race Track	Brazoria	Texas
Feb 5, 2011	50/50 Race	Mike’s Hobby Shop	Porter	Texas
Feb 12, 2011	Swagger	Vertigo Raceway	Alvin	Texas
Feb 19, 2011	HARC	River Race Track	Brazoria	Texas
Mar 5, 2011	RC Pro	Mike’s Hobby Shop	Porter	Texas
Mar 12, 2011	Swagger	River Race Track	Brazoria	Texas
Mar 19, 2011	HARC	Mike’s Hobby Shop	Porter	Texas
Mar 26, 2011	Swagger	Vertigo Raceway	Alvin	Texas
Apr 1, 2011	RC Pro National	RC Indy World	Garland	Texas
Apr 9, 2011	Swagger	River Race Track	Brazoria	Texas
Apr 15, 2011	RC Pro National	Real RC	Pleasant Hill	Missouri
Apr 16, 2011	HARC	Vertigo Raceway	Alvin	Texas
Apr 29, 2011	RC Pro National	Rescue RC	Rescue	California
May 7, 2011	RC Pro	Starcar Raceway	Corpus Christi	Texas
May 13, 2011	RC Pro National	McCulloughs RC	Sarver	Pennsylvania
May 20, 2011	RC Pro National	Dirtburners	Kirkwood	Missouri
May 21, 2011	HARC	River Race Track	Brazoria	Texas
Jun 10, 2011	RC Pro National	Finishline Raceway	Lafayette	Louisiana
Jun 18, 2011	HARC	Mike’s Hobby Shop	Porter	Texas
Jun 24, 2011	RC Pro National	CRCRaceway	Rome	New York
Jul 9, 2011	RC Pro	Mike’s Hobby Shop	Porter	Texas
Jul 15, 2011	RC Pro National	Cape Fear Raceway	Holly Springs	North Carolina
Jul 22, 2011	RC Pro National	Fort Dodge Raceway	Fort Dodge	Iowa
Jul 23, 2011	HARC	Vertigo Raceway	Alvin	Texas
Jul 29, 2011	RC Pro National	Amarillo RC Motocross	Amarillo	Texas
Aug 12, 2011	RC Pro National	Stateline RC Raceway	Freemont	Indiana
Aug 19, 2011	RC Pro National	The Tiltyard	Dayton	Virginia
Aug 20, 2011	HARC	River Race Track	Brazoria	Texas
Aug 26, 2011	RC Pro National	Control Freakz	Chaplin	Connecticut
Sep 17, 2011	HARC	Mike’s Hobby Shop	Porter	Texas
Sep 23, 2011	RC Pro National	Gears RC Club	Harlingen	Texas
Sep 30, 2011	RC Pro National	Dirtworks	Burlington	Colorado
Oct 8, 2011	RC Pro	Vertigo Raceway	Alvin	Texas
Oct 22, 2011	HARC	Vertigo Raceway	Alvin	Texas
Nov 2, 2011	RC Pro National	Mike’s Hobby Shop	Porter	Texas
Nov 19, 2011	HARC	River Race Track	Porter	Texas
Dec 10, 2011	HARC	Mike’s Hobby Shop	Porter	Texas


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Looks like eye candy. So many choices... Can't wait for all of them...


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Great Job Darren


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL Darren..........looks like I'm not the only one who wants to go racing!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Choices are being made and plans laid.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

Darren, you have the same idea as i do. i have to schedule around work, and its not easy trying to pick the ones i want to go to.


----------

